# Hummingbird RF35 Fish Finder



## evans658 (Mar 20, 2009)

Not sure if I should be posting this here, but I was wondering if any of you guys have used one of these? It looks tempting for a shore fisherman such as myself, but I don't wanna buy a piece of junk.

http://www.cabelas.com/prod-1/0031049017424a.shtml


----------



## BigBen (Oct 7, 2008)

They're O.K.. It was accurate at letting me know the bottom contour. That's the main thing I was concerned about so it works for me, but there aren't any other perks about it. It's good at showing depth and structure, and that's it. Also, you have to have newly charged batteries every time. I just bought some rechargeable energizer batteries and that does the trick.


----------



## evans658 (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks Ben. So it doesn't see any fish. I realize that by seeing the bottom contour, it will help to see holes and give me a better shot. I was under the impression that it actually showed the fish like a normal fish finder?


----------



## catfishdude84 (Mar 14, 2009)

they will show fish, i have the smartcast RF10 unit, and it did pretty good till it finally pooped out on me. im thinking about upgrading to the RF15 unit, or even the piranhaMAX 230 unit, only cause they show the water temps as well. im a shorebound fisherman as well, so i know we need as much help as we can get.


----------

